# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  یه مشکلی هست...کمکم کنید...

## Sina98

سلام...
من امسال میخوام برای سومین بار تو کنکور شرکت کنم.و برای شرکت در کنکور سومم باید برم دانششگاه و اونجا برای کنکور 97 بخونم.
دو تا کنکور اولم تو رشته تجربی بود ولی سومی رو میخوام بخونم و تربیت معلم بیارم.از شرایط تربیت معلم (دانشگاه فرهنگیان) معدل حداقل 15 رو میخواد که مال من 13/67 هستش و بررای پذیزشم ممکنه دردسر ساز شه. ترمیم معدل که هیچ فایده ای نداره چون من باید معدلم رو ببرم بالا پس میخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم.یه سری شرایط دیپلم مجدد رو میدونم مثلا اینکه تو رشته خودت نمیتونی دوباره دیپلم بگیری و باید تو رشته دیگری باشه.
درمورد دیپلم مجدد نمیشه من هم داشنگاه برم و هم برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنم.؟  وضعیت نظام وظیفه چی مشکل ساز نمیشه؟چون من امروز مدرسه بزرگسلان که رفتم گفت باید مشکل نظام وظیفه نداشته باشی و سربازی رفته باشی!!!!!!!!!!!!!! درسته؟؟؟ یعنی نمیشه همزمان با دانشگاه دیپلم مجدد هم بگیری؟؟؟؟
اونایی که وضعیت مشابه من داشتند یا اطلاعات کامل تری دارند لطفا جواب بدند چون خیلی بهم ریخته منو.

پ ن : میدونم تاپیکهایی در مورد دیپلم مجدد وجود داره ولی خب یکی از اون تاپیکها 268 صفحه داره نمیتونم این همه رو بخونم.لطفا جواب بدید..ممنون.

----------


## Hannibal

سن باید زیر ۲۲ باشه واسه فرهنگیان

----------


## Sina98

> سن باید زیر ۲۲ باشه واسه فرهنگیان


کنکور سومم میشه یعنی تو مهر 97 میشه 20 سالم.از این بابت نگران نیستم.

----------


## Sina98

UP

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام وقت بخیر خسته نباشین دوست عزیز :Yahoo (83): 

اصلا و ابدا قصد ندارم تو دلتون رو واسه هدفتون خالی کنم اما این فرهنگیان اول شرط سن 20 داشت بعدش اصلاحیه خورد و شد 22 واسه کنکور 97 هیچ معلوم نیس بازم 22 سال بشه شرط سن یا نه :Yahoo (21): 

تازه اینم بگم که اگر براتون مهم هست که حتما دبیری (زیست.شیمی.زمین واسه رشته تجربی) بیارین اینم باید توجه کنید که شاید اصن از منطقه ی بومی شما واسه سال 97 هیچ نیرویی نخواد ها به زبون ساده تر یعنی مثلا دفترچه کنکور 97 میاد میبینید که هیچ دبیری از منظقه بومی شما نمیخواد :Yahoo (117):  
البته علوم تربیتی هم هست که میشه معلم ابتدایی این رشته رو معمولا هر ساله میگیرن اما اونم اگر شانست نگه ممکنه همینم سال دیگه نگیرن و کلا بری هوا :Yahoo (50): 

خلاصه ی همه این پرحرفی هام اینه که هدف رو فقط دبیری نزار چون هیچیش معلوم نیس که سال دیگه از منطقه شما بگیرن یا نه (فقط زمان دفترچه مشخص میشه)

راجب اون دیپلم مجدد هم تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم و میدونم شما اگر دانشجو هستین و انصراف ندادین میتونین گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل بگیرین و برید با خیال راحت امتحان دیپلم مجدد بدین :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Sina98

> سلام وقت بخیر خسته نباشین دوست عزیز
> 
> اصلا و ابدا قصد ندارم تو دلتون رو واسه هدفتون خالی کنم اما این فرهنگیان اول شرط سن 20 داشت بعدش اصلاحیه خورد و شد 22 واسه کنکور 97 هیچ معلوم نیس بازم 22 سال بشه شرط سن یا نه
> 
> تازه اینم بگم که اگر براتون مهم هست که حتما دبیری (زیست.شیمی.زمین واسه رشته تجربی) بیارین اینم باید توجه کنید که شاید اصن از منطقه ی بومی شما واسه سال 97 هیچ نیرویی نخواد ها به زبون ساده تر یعنی مثلا دفترچه کنکور 97 میاد میبینید که هیچ دبیری از منظقه بومی شما نمیخواد 
> البته علوم تربیتی هم هست که میشه معلم ابتدایی این رشته رو معمولا هر ساله میگیرن اما اونم اگر شانست نگه ممکنه همینم سال دیگه نگیرن و کلا بری هوا
> 
> خلاصه ی همه این پرحرفی هام اینه که هدف رو فقط دبیری نزار چون هیچیش معلوم نیس که سال دیگه از منطقه شما بگیرن یا نه (فقط زمان دفترچه مشخص میشه)
> 
> راجب اون دیپلم مجدد هم تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم و میدونم شما اگر دانشجو هستین و انصراف ندادین میتونین گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل بگیرین و برید با خیال راحت امتحان دیپلم مجدد بدین


در مورد همه اون نکاتی که گفتید من هم فکر کردم و حتما رشتهای دیگه هم مد نظر دارم ولی خب شاید بیشترین تاکید من بر روی تربیت معلم باشه.ولی این معنی نمیده که من رشتهای دیگه رو مدنظر ندارم.من تنها مشکلی که دارم این قضیه دیپلم مجدده که شما گفتید میتونی با رفتن به داشنگاه و گرفتن معافیت تحصیلی میتونم شرکت کنم.ولی خب واقعا تا چه حد مطمین هستی؟ نمیخوام بی گدار به آب بزنم....

----------


## Sina98

کسی دیگه نیست ک تو این مورد کمکم کنه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> در مورد همه اون نکاتی که گفتید من هم فکر کردم و حتما رشتهای دیگه هم مد نظر دارم ولی خب شاید بیشترین تاکید من بر روی تربیت معلم باشه.ولی این معنی نمیده که من رشتهای دیگه رو مدنظر ندارم.من تنها مشکلی که دارم این قضیه دیپلم مجدده که شما گفتید میتونی با رفتن به داشنگاه و گرفتن معافیت تحصیلی میتونم شرکت کنم.ولی خب واقعا تا چه حد مطمین هستی؟ نمیخوام بی گدار به آب بزنم....


یعنی شما تا این لحظه اصن هیچ دانشگاهی ثبت نام نکردی؟ حتی پیام نور و آزاد و غیر انتفاعی هم نه؟
خب دوست عزیز شما اگر کنکور سوم بخوای بدی بخوای نخوای باید دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی که از نظر نظام وظیفه مشکلی نداشته باشی منظورت از بی گدار به آب زدن چیه؟

----------


## Sina98

> یعنی شما تا این لحظه اصن هیچ دانشگاهی ثبت نام نکردی؟ حتی پیام نور و آزاد و غیر انتفاعی هم نه؟
> خب دوست عزیز شما اگر کنکور سوم بخوای بدی بخوای نخوای باید دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی که از نظر نظام وظیفه مشکلی نداشته باشی منظورت از بی گدار به آب زدن چیه؟


چرا..انتخاب رشته کردم اونم برای غیرانتفاعی و همچنین پیام نور.فعلا کهه منتظر نتایج انتخاب رشته هستیم دیگه.میدونم باید برم دانشگاه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> چرا..انتخاب رشته کردم اونم برای غیرانتفاعی و همچنین پیام نور.فعلا کهه منتظر نتایج انتخاب رشته هستیم دیگه.میدونم باید برم دانشگاه



خب پس دیگه منظورتون از بی گدار ب آب زدن چیه؟

----------


## Sina98

> خب پس دیگه منظورتون از بی گدار ب آب زدن چیه؟


سوال اصلی من اینه که آیا میشه وقتی که دارم دانشگاه میرم همزمان با دانشگاه برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنم؟

----------


## Sina98

UP

----------


## Janvaljan

> UP


من مشهدم. دو سال قبل برای گرفتن دیپلم مجدد انسانی اقدام کردم ، دانشجو هم بودم ، مدرسه بزرگسالان هیچ مدرک خاصی در مورد نظام وظیفه ازم نخواست. (البته دیپلم نگرفتم چون سر امتحاناتش نرفتم)

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> سوال اصلی من اینه که آیا میشه وقتی که دارم دانشگاه میرم همزمان با دانشگاه برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کنم؟


معلومه که میشه شما مشکلی نخواهید داشت واسه گرفتنش در ضمن اگر هم گفتن وضعیت نظام وظیفه شما باید مشخص باشه میتونید گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل بگیرین از دانشگاه و ببرید مدرسه بزرگسالان شهر خودتون :Yahoo (83):

----------

